# there's something in the sand



## m.punja (Jan 21, 2009)

got called out to a mates farm today too see something he found. Can anyone see whats on the sand?


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 21, 2009)

what??? is there a pic missing mate?


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 21, 2009)

????

i cant see anything. The pic wont enlarge either


----------



## BrownHash (Jan 21, 2009)

Do you have a bigger picture? I can see bugger all.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 21, 2009)

it's not a real exciting find but not something i've seen before. I was pretty happy about going out there and following it


----------



## jaih (Jan 21, 2009)

Is it snake tracks? If so bloody big snake tracks.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Jay84 (Jan 21, 2009)

another pic?


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 21, 2009)

wow Mark how cool was that! ....................(is the response I would like to give you punja BUT cant see a thing sorry )


----------



## m.punja (Jan 21, 2009)

jaih said:


> Is it snake tracks? If so bloody big snake tracks.


 

yep, it would have been a brown snake and I think it would have been huge. Followed the tracks from one shed over into where the dogs were tied up where maybe the snake got a drink then it left that area and went into another shed which i quickly emptied hoping to find it, instead the tracks went around the shed and back out the door and disapeared


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 21, 2009)

prints in the sand?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 21, 2009)

Have you been dragging sticks through the sand and telling your friends stories about 30ft venomous pythons


----------



## m.punja (Jan 21, 2009)

like i said, it wasn't as exciting as actually finding the snake, but was still something pretty cool, i havn't had the chance to see and follow snake tracks before so it was still worth the trip


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 21, 2009)

draw them on the pic mark I see them but just to make sure me old eyes arent playing tricks on me ...the pic is on the side isnt it ?.if what I am seeing is it ,then it seems to be a big snake..


----------



## Danni (Jan 21, 2009)

hmm ok M.Punja help me out here which is it ? title says "in the sand" but then you ask if anyone can see anything "on" the sand. gotta be precise ya know ...heheh. (just kiddin)
personally i cant see anything 
can ya give me a clue?
ta


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Jan 21, 2009)

i hope thats on its side


----------



## m.punja (Jan 21, 2009)

yea pic is on the side rbbb


----------



## m.punja (Jan 21, 2009)

here is a close up


----------



## m.punja (Jan 21, 2009)

first pic the track goes down the centre, then the second pic it goes across from right to left


----------



## Danni (Jan 21, 2009)

oh wait i see it now .... are they like....... stones? omg !!!

hhehehe, seriously if i turn my laptop sideways i see ridges that could be snake tracks?


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 21, 2009)

Mark it seems to be BIG snake ...go catch it and take some pics


----------



## m.punja (Jan 21, 2009)

my mate says he see's tracks around the same place one a year and the tracks always lead into the same shed, could it be the same snake and does anyone have any idea how big it might have been?


----------



## falconboy (Jan 21, 2009)

Not really hard to guess when the original image has 'snaketracks' in the file name.


----------



## Danni (Jan 21, 2009)

tracks are still good , im still waitng to see first brown (in the wild that is)


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 21, 2009)

Mark snakes can and will live in the same spot for years if all food and shelter required is met ...the fact of it going near the dogs could be due to water ...it seems to be a good size going on the prints ...why dont you go and take a look and use your skills with a camera as well ,would love to see what owns them sand prints...


----------



## m.punja (Jan 21, 2009)

i aggree RBBB it would have been great to get some shots. He asked me to remove it if i found it but i asked why bother? I think it went to the dogs kennel for a drink also but thats kind of amazing itself considering both the dogs were tied up all day, neither copped a bite and there was no blood to suggest that they fought with the snake. Going by the size I'd assume the snake was if their was a fight it'd have gotten at least one of the dogs and at least one of the dogs would have gotten it, but there was no signs of any fight.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 21, 2009)

they just might be very smart dogs Mark  ....our staffy cross will sit on his bed and growl but wont move ...he has a distinct growl and you know its a snake ...but when it comes to the good old goanna both my outdoor dogs chase :evil: which pee;s me off but they just get it up a tree and stay at the bottom of the tree and bark looking upward...


----------



## pigysus (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmmm m.p. I'm as willing as anyone to get excited, but boy you gotta get a life


----------



## pigysus (Jan 21, 2009)

I still haven't worked out how dogs know that snakes are dangerous. My two outside dogs, born and bred in the area, will jump 2 metres sideways if i shake the garden hose as they pass it. They certainly have a special bark when they come across one and it's normally from a good few metres away. But like RBB's they think goannas a fair game. It would have been a fair size brown MP, not sure I'd like to winkle him out from under stok feed sacks.


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 21, 2009)

i see em mate


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 21, 2009)

I see a red berry???


----------



## Sarah24 (Jan 23, 2009)

im probably just blind...but it cant see anything but lumpy sand..lol


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 23, 2009)

That is really awesome... The tracks look so ominous when there is no snake!


----------



## cockney red (Jan 23, 2009)

Sand....Sand....Sand...Sand....Nothing but sand....When will this nightmare ever end...


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Jan 23, 2009)

i see a little red ball thingo


----------

